# whats best type of lock for vivexotic with leopard gecko?



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi just wondering whats the best lock for a vivexotic lx24 i cant get a lock on it its too thick ive even tried the pre rep one which i was suggested the glass is too tight, would wedge be any good as i said its for baby leopard gecko thankyou for any advice:2thumb:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I dont think any of the fit properly to be honest as i had to hammer my one flat to get mine to fit as well.
Some have suggested using a wedge but that was no good for me either as i have a cat and the smart bugger would have worked that out given a couple of day.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with finding a lock for my lx36. I bought a cheap one off the bay hammered the kink out but still found that it was to tight. I have however read somewhere on here that vivexotics are working on a lock.I hope its sooner rather than later as haveing a 4yr. Old and a 2yr old I'm paranoid to **** .


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Try this; Vivarium glass door lock UK SELLER | eBay

Very thin metal, kink is easily straightened out and they work just as well as any other lock. I have 4, no problems.


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

i tried hammering the kink out on the lock didnt seem to work hopefully its true that vivexotic are working on alock but in meantime ill use a wedge thanx for the advice: victory:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

These work perfect! We have around 150 Viv-Exotic vivariums setup in the shop with these locks on them and we havent had any trouble with a single one and use them with my own Viv-Exotic vivs, they are a bit more expensive than most but are a very high quality lock - LR Terra Lock Cage Lock Different Key - Other - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I use wedges. Ebay about £1.00 each ! they will fit any viv :2thumb:


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

Just drop a length of wood or plastic beading into the runners.


----------

